# New Semester Started at PRTS



## jawyman (Jan 27, 2009)

I just thought I would say that the new semester has started at Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary and we are in full swing on day one.

Reformed Experimental (Experiential) Preaching - Dr. Beeke
Soteriology - Dr. Beeke
Eschatology
Practical Preaching
Greek IV
Hebrew
History of the Westminster Assembly

It is going to be an interesting schedule.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks good, Jeff. Is Dr. Beeke teaching any of the classes? BTW, what's the difference between Reformed Experimental (Experiential) Preaching and Practical Preaching?


----------



## Galatians220 (Jan 27, 2009)

And we at the Detroit Preaching Station Church of the FCoSC hope to host one or more PRTS seminarians of a Lord's Day pretty soon, especially in March, when our preacher will be gone for 3 Sundays. (I think he's trying to arrange that right now.) *We will warmly welcome whoever comes to preach to us those days!*

(I'd say something about my hand, but it's too miserable to talk about. Suffice it to say it's taking me ages to type just this w/ my left hand. But the Lord is in control & is in charge of all healing...! I praise Him that someday I may get the use of my right hand back!)

Anyway, I thank Him, too, for all of you at PRTS, for as the Lord blessed us with Nathan Eshelman from there, and another man as well, so I'm sure we'll see and hear more wonderful preachers from the seminary.

Blessings,

Margaret


----------



## jawyman (Jan 27, 2009)

Ivan said:


> Looks good, Jeff. Is Dr. Beeke teaching any of the classes? BTW, what's the difference between Reformed Experimental (Experiential) Preaching and Practical Preaching?



Ivan, the difference is Reformed Experimental (Experiential) Preaching is a regular homiletics class (theory) and Practical is where we write and deliver sermons in front of the professors and brothers and then afterward we learn how to be humble and accept criticism

-----Added 1/27/2009 at 04:33:25 EST-----



Galatians220 said:


> And we at the Detroit Preaching Station Church of the FCoSC hope to host one or more PRTS seminarians of a Lord's Day pretty soon, especially in March, when our preacher will be gone for 3 Sundays. (I think he's trying to arrange that right now.) *We will warmly welcome whoever comes to preach to us those days!*
> 
> (I'd say something about my hand, but it's too miserable to talk about. Suffice it to say it's taking me ages to type just this w/ my left hand. But the Lord is in control & is in charge of all healing...! I praise Him that someday I may get the use of my right hand back!)
> 
> ...



Margaret, I would love to bring God's Word to the saints in Detroit. I am OPC, so I am Presbyterian.

I think the other man that preached for you is Johnny Serafini, if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Galatians220 (Jan 28, 2009)

jawyman said:


> Anyway, I thank Him, too, for all of you at PRTS, for as the Lord blessed us with Nathan Eshelman from there, and another man as well, so I'm sure we'll see and hear more wonderful preachers from the seminary.
> 
> Blessings,
> 
> Margaret


 
Margaret, I would love to bring God's Word to the saints in Detroit. I am OPC, so I am Presbyterian.

I think the other man that preached for you is Johnny Serafini, if I am not mistaken.[/quote]

Thanks! We would be delighted!

(Hey, Nathan! You're welcome! We keep you & your growing family in prayer!)

Yes, it was Johnny Serafini who came here...  Twice, in fact! I just didn't know how keen he'd be on being identified w/ us!    *(Just kidding!) * We greatly appreciated his ministry to us & very much hope to see him again. *Thanks again* to Mr. Serafini, if anyone will be talking to him soon!

Blessings to all,

Margaret


----------

